# Just how hard are Culinary Academy's!!!



## bonjo (Apr 5, 2008)

My stepdaughter was accepted to New England CA, probubly based on her father's credit report. He will have to co-sign on 32+thousand for first year. She has gone to junior college for 4 years and barely completed most of the classes. Failing grades etc., She does not do well under pressure, and takes meds for depression. I really wonder if she can hold up under the pressure from these programs?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Be there to help and support her. 
Culinary Schools are not easy and the business is stressful but with a good, solid support network, she may find that she loves it and flourish!


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

She may graduate from culinary school, but I am concerned about her future in the industry (assuming she graduates. To be honest I don't think culinary school will be harder than junior college courses, however.). It is going to be high stress and fast paced so it would be a shame to graduate and find out that you don't want to do it.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

It is very unfortunate that the kitchen life is nothing but work under extreme pressure and tightly controlled deadlines. Talk to her consistently during classes and feel her out. I do not like sugarcoating things, which is why I stress that working in a kitchen involves serious pressure, stress, and headaches.

I wish her the best, if it is truly what she wants to do, she will overcome school and the pressure of working in a professional kitchen.


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

I would STRONGLY recommend that she take at least a part time job working in some kitchen somewhere BEFORE committing to an intensive culinary program. You don't want to find that she doesn't like the industry after you've already spent a pretty penny.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree with sucrechef. It would be a smarter (and easier way out or on wallets) for her to bail out on a job in a kitchen rather then loosing 32k because she cant kope. 

I am a student at the cia and yeah its stressfull, yeah you need to work your toosh off and its long hours in the kitchen/class room. They expect alot out of you. 

Its very stressfull as is a job in the feild. 

Test her by seeing if thats what she wants and if she can deal by getting a simple prep job in a local restaurant (not a pizza place because its not the same)


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

She sounds like she could use some self confidence to help her cope with stressful situations. You should ask her if she's interested in taking some martial arts or dance classes (or any other sport really). The exercise helps with depression and excelling in any sport helps with self confidence. Plus just be there for her and tell her regularly how proud you are of her. She should also try out working in a kitchen just to see if it meshes with what she pictured it would be like. There can be alot of reasons why she was struggling in college. I wouldn't shut her down just because she struggled in the past.


----------



## bonjo (Apr 5, 2008)

She has worked in restaurants on and off for years. Recently in a nice restaurant in the kitchen doing prep. Last year we threw a party for 100 and I thought I was organized when I wasn't. She got in the kitchen and turned into a top and turned out appetizers one after another, all came our great, and saved the day. During the holidays it is a tradition for her and her father to whip up dough and fillings and make enough homemade raviolis for the entire year. I am the clean up person. She sucks at cleanup. Ha


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ha isnt every chef crappy at cleaning up after himself? I mean when ever I cook at home im a slob but when at work Im clean as all heck. They teach you at school to clean as you go which most of us know and swear by becasue once your a mess in come the weeds..........

anyway they do teach you that, and it is HUGE. 

clean is the key to success. 

Keep us all posted on what you/her decide to go with! :chef:


----------



## rika (Jul 22, 2008)

I must admit, from personal experience, that Community College and Culinary School are _nothing _alike. I had more homework in my first, five week module than I did in the entirety of my college career (and I used to be premed!).

The difference is, unlike most college work, you apply all that you learn within the same atmosphere. One does not need to search for the application of the book work to real life, it's easily seen.

Of course, it is stressful but if she loves the subject enough, the stress won't really matter because at least she's learning something she wants to learn and that makes all the difference in the world.

Support is good, they say that at my school like a broken record, but it's ultimately up to her. No amount of encouragement can get someone to study, but you'd be surprised at how a little discouragement from a parent can blow one's confidence. 
So stay positive!


----------

